# cornish game hen help for a newby



## mikefromolemiss (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok guys, I want to smoke a turkey eventually. However, because i am so new to smoking and typically make some sort of huge mistake, id rather start with a cornish game hen and work up to a turkey. 

here are my questions for the cornish game hens

how long should i brine them?

Should i go high temp, like 300-350? if not what temp?

How long should I smoke them?

What int. temp am i looking for?

I have two smokers, a brinkman offset stickburner and a brinkman vertical water pan smoker. Which would be better for the hen?


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 5, 2008)

Did a little search and came up with this never done it so don't know how it is but here goes
*Smoked Cornish Game Hens*


This recipe is for four Cornish game hens, and will feed 6 to 8 people. These go along nicely with a variety of grilled vegetables and a cold pasta salad.


> *Brine Ingredients*
> Three pints water
> One pint apple juice
> One-third cup canning salt
> ...


If you are a fan of smoked poultry, these _smoked Cornish game hens_ will be something to cheer about. Juicy, tender and full of flavor, they will become an all time favorite.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jun 5, 2008)

one thing you can do with cornish hens that I like, is kinda like the beer but chickens, or the big butt turkeys, just on a smaller scale.  get some of the little cans of juice, don't remember the brand, but they are small and skinny.  whatever kind you like, and use them the same way as you wood the beer can with a chicken.  it's very good


----------



## geek with fire (Jun 5, 2008)

The small peel type pineapple juice cans work well, if you are going to use the juice.  I like to use Dr Pepper, so I get those small Starbucks Espresso cans.  Drink the coffee, cut the top off (leave the rim so it doesn't hang on the bird) and clean them out good.  Fill about 50% of the can with sodapop, EVOO and some crushed garlic.  Smoke them to 165 (I do 160, but the USDA has a different opinion about that) and remove.  If you like crispy skin smoke them at 350.  If you like smoke but don't care about the skin, smoke them at 250.


----------



## t-roy (Jun 7, 2008)

Would this recipe work on chicken thighs Piney?


----------



## catrowe (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi all,
I too am a newbie to smoking,,this is my 2nd summer of smoke. 
The recipe for cornish hens sounds WONDERFUL. Having my family over on 6/28 for a family gathering and I just changed the menu!! I look forward to learning some new and yummy stuff on here!!
Thanks!
Cathy
Canton Michigan


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 7, 2008)

T-Roy this brine should work fine for chicken wings if you want to try it and see if you like it.


Catrowe welcome to the SMF site please stop by the roll call section and tell us a little about you and what smoker you use its kinda a tradition around here.


----------

